# 7'11" guy in draft



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

ok, is this a joke or what? Shades of Ivan Rinko?

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=rovell/040623


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Everything on Page 2 is a joke.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I didn't click the link, but I'm assuming it's that Page 2 article about the guy who speaks some African dialect that was believed to be extinct and has 1% body fat.

It's a joke. And a very clever one, at that.


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thats fake. I read it earlier yesterday but its really fake. If you see the bottom picture, how does he have such nice gym shoes if he's poor. Why is he in a gym with a team if he only plays rarely. How come you dont see his face ever? How can you be his agent if you dont speak the same language and have never talked to the guy. It's fake. Trust me.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I heard the Bulls might get Howard at 3 because the Magic are very interested in this nice young tall prospect. The Magic are proposing to start making balls out of horse bladders or whatever that animal is.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:laugh: Pretty lame, but kind of funny.

I liked this part:



> "But I think it's safe to say that we all speak the language of basketball," Sefu says. "Even though Chimezie has been playing all his life with a ball made out of fused sheep's testicles."


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Comes clean here.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=rovell/040624


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Chad Ford is on his way to South Africa as I type !!!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Funny Pic - Shaq looks kina small


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

that guy looks like manute bol.
and his legs damn sure look like those of manute.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

:laugh: I thought it was funny too. The pic was the first thing that gave it away to me - they couldn't even fit his head in with Yao! The author says he had five hundred emails asking if it was real, or behaving as if it were. Come on, the only existing picture is of his shoes?! Nobody in the world can translate his language? Sheep testicles?

In the midst of the panic over obtaining the #7 pick last night and possibly trading it and Curry for Pierce, someone said "where's our low post scoring going to come from, Ha-Seung Jin?" I said no, you're crazy, we'll take Chimezie Kudu with the #39, and provided a link. Sadly nobody reacted, I had high hopes. We should start a Chimezie Kudu with the #39 fan club.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

That's too bad, I thought he'd make it.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

I see the book in the background - so I'm not the only MCSE working at 7-11. :sigh: :laugh:


----------

